# Rain news updates



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I sure hope we get minute by minute updates all weekend. Hopefully they will cut away from football to keep us constantly updated.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the junior reporters are already scouting ditches to stand in and tell us about the flood


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just hope it doesn't get in the gulf.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Our phones keep blowing up because they keep talking about flooding in Jamaica Beach and all our friends are calling to see if we need a place to stay.

This is the current view from our air chairs where we are enjoying the view and a glass of wine. 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> the junior reporters are already scouting ditches to stand in and tell us about the flood


Yep, looking for their Dan Rather moment.
Channel 11 just reported the SPILLWAY at White Rock Lake is rising. Levitating concrete are we? Some 26 yr. old nerd writing news copy I guess.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a small shower here, but can still kick dust up W of San Antonio...maybe later?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Got a weather alert on my phone, warning not to drive in high, moving water...and I was just getting ready to go find some.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Media here in austin had half my coworkers in a panic today...tons of people left early to avoid the floods of doom starting at 2pm. Almost an inch of rain at our house in north central since thirsday morning


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like it all went to Dallas today. Looking at the radar, man, right now they are getting hammered.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Total of .04 inch so far in Leander, Tx Picked up a fresh bottle of Jack, to help me get through the weekend!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

What time is it suppose to hit Houston.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Not much rain here. But that should change.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

1-1/2" in about 30 minutes here in Gonzales around 2:00pm. Nothing since. We are being flooded with weather warnings from the city, county, and everyone else. They all say 8 to 12 inches of rain tomorrow thru Sunday morning.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This covers my home, and includes the last 7 days:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Prolly had at least 3 inches today since it's been raining here since daylight and still is .I figger 6 more and they just might drop the burn ban :headknock:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> Media here in austin had half my coworkers in a panic today...tons of people left early to avoid the floods of doom starting at 2pm. Almost an inch of rain at our house in north central since thirsday morning


My son who lives in Austin said the had a "torrential drizzle" this afternoon. :rotfl:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

1.53" here today... at least I didn't have to water the garden.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

We did have turd floaters in waves today, but it all went down the cracks at my place.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I am so close to calling for a complete evacuation of the entire state of Texas south of Dalhart. Stay tuned.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

my chickens were dry when they went into their roost coop tonight.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Anyone care to wager when the Houston stations will go to 24/7 live coverage? That really ****** off the old lady when they preempt her *****es behaving badly shows.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Lol.

Just finished absolutely pouring at my house. Not a drop since 9 this morning where it rained all around a thirty mile radius from New Braun to Boerne and north and south to SA. It was even sunny here most of the day. Weird. 78070


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

77563 update.....78* and Clear...wind SE at 9
Humidity 90%


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I really hope the NWS and local outfits are right...
still skeptical.. just went outside and I can see the moon thru the clouds...
haven't had rain to any extent since late May...
but according to the CBS Evening News all of Texas is under water...sad3sm 
one street in Dallas or Houston w/water running over it is major flooding....:headknock
lakes around San Angelo are at best 4-5% ...
they take wash-rag baths there...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I just watched the Corpus News and they said that the models have started backing off the amount of rain being forecast. It's still hard for me to believe that they can forecast that much rain for Houston, and so much less for our area. That's a pretty pinpoint forecast, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

With the 15 inches in Corsicana today and moving our way, then the pacific cane coming this way, the 15 inch forecast for Matty to Orange must mean they think the low is going out in the gulf? Supposed to start in Houston around noon Sat. A few events have been cancelled.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

they should show old footage of cars flooded and floating at overpasses etc. Hope to stop the flow of idiots into those high water areas....


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

I drove from Austin to Rockport today. Left around 5 pm. A few sprinkles here and there along the way. Rockport is fairly dry other than the high tide. Not much from any rains. Thinking I may be able to get some fishing done Saturday or Sunday after all.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Been coming down in buckets here around 78114 area. Since early this am 1.33" so far for today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Big line across Texas. Austin looks like its getting a bunch .


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Steady rain since about 3 am nothing very heavy just steady .....good soaker so far. Very little on Friday just a drizzle in the am.
I am on the far north side of SA 78231


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Yep. That low pressure line is slowly moving south east. It is already pulling in more moisture from Patricia. We are going to see some flooding.

Better check my beer box in the shop. Will not be fishing.

Shallow


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

no rain yet here fixin to go get a surprise burrito before the rain expected

77550


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

roundman said:


> no rain yet here fixin to go get a surprise burrito before the rain expected
> 
> 77550


Surprise going in or coming out?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Here in the lake Jackson area we will be fine! Dow has put up the dow dome they also refuse to allow flooding in the area. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> no rain yet here fixin to go get a surprise burrito before the rain expected
> 
> 77550


Bronco?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

1.09" in Utopia this am.
Good thing we had some light showers over the last couple of days, gave this a chance to soak in instead of rolling off the "talcum powder".
Amazing how the native grass can go from crunch brown to green and growing in just a couple of days.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Wife said we had 5" in gauge this morning south end of lake Palestine. I am in crystal beach no rain.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cubera said:


> 1.09" in Utopia this am.
> Good thing we had some light showers over the last couple of days, gave this a chance to soak in instead of rolling off the "talcum powder".
> Amazing how the native grass can go from crunch brown to green and growing in just a couple of days.


 yeah, know what'cha mean...
been real dry here in Medina Co last 4+ months...
a few days ago Uvalde down to Eagle Pass had nice rain w/a huge flood event localized in EPass city limits... couple people still missing...

but that was just a small area...
gonna go check the guage, but it didn't start till after daylight...


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Rain*

4.8" so far in Leon Springs ( NW San Antonio ) 78255.

Just empty the rain gauge.....


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

In 78629 we have had 4.1" since noon yesterday. Steady rain so far all morning.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lookin good, thank God for much needed rain!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.cocorahs.org/Maps/ViewMap.aspx?state=usa
updates every morning..
2.20 central Medina Co.. so far


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Our phones keep blowing up because they keep talking about flooding in Jamaica Beach and all our friends are calling to see if we need a place to stay.
> 
> This is the current view from our air chairs where we are enjoying the view and a glass of wine.
> View attachment 2557682
> ...


Cool looking pups.....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

About 4-1/2" so far in Shavano park (far NORTHSIDE of SA)


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

5.5" since noon yesterday, in Leander, Tx 6.0" total since it started Friday AM.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

4.8" in 75068 since the start.

heard corsicana has 20+ inches so far.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

raining here now
gas 1.76 " cash "at randalls
who delivers fried chicken in gtown?
77550


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got .44 in 15 mins. 77573 League City


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Goliad county 1.25"


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> About 4-1/2" so far in Shavano park (far NORTHSIDE of SA)


Wow! That's my place where I work and I am in Houston this week.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> About 4-1/2" so far in Shavano park (far NORTHSIDE of SA)


About 4.35" here around 78118 area, & still raining light to moderate. The wind out of the NW is 20-30mph gusting to 36mph here.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks like the trains coming, cats and dogs now

77550


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like the low pressure remnants of Patricia are just now emerging in the gulf just south of Brownsville. Going to be an interesting 24 hours weather wise.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/flash-wv.html


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its Catchy said:


> Looks like the low pressure remnants of Patricia are just now emerging in the gulf just south of Brownsville. Going to be an interesting 24 hours weather wise.
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/flash-wv.html


Uh O. They said that might happen. Could get ugly the gulf is warm.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Medium rain fall here in Sugar Land, not even close to heavy.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the wind is howling out of the north in Beeville already and the front is going to clear here tonight. Looks to me like it's all going to be pushed offshore by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> the wind is howling out of the north in Beeville already and the front is going to clear here tonight. Looks to me like it's all going to be pushed offshore by this time tomorrow.


Good.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Wow! That's my place where I work and I am in Houston this week.


It's all pretty much passed San Antonio now and radar does not show much headed our way until that batch from the pacific storm gets here if it does. Winds picking up from the northwest and blew it off us right to you in Houston.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

7.5 inches in 78746 and still raining.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It hasn't hit here yet.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

5.05" here 78114 area, i think were just about through with it. Y'all's turn towards Houston now.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Katy, slow drizzle since noon.....3/4" so far. 

Later
R3F


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't seen anything more then a light rain here in Richwood today. Been kinda disappointed with all the build up and talking on the news 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Finished up basically here in north central austin. 6.25" at the house since thursday morning. Out at lake georgetown now...blustery but some good hiking in around the lake our daughter


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

3" so far today in 77478 First Colony Sugar Land


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

All dam day here, slow to heavy no rain gauge but the yard is telling me we have had about 4" so far and we are under FFW until 8 or 9 tonight. We needed it though so I ain't biznitchin!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Raining buckets S.E. Houston.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Tapatalk error


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sitting on the lower deck with a nice Pino Noir watching for the gator that is cruising the canals this weekend and watching a little football.

Nice steady rain in Jamaica Beach. 














Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It is over here, 2" total for the last 48 hrs, Goliad county.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

1.5 so far on the Friendswood/League City line and still raining.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*77040*

Raining pretty hard on the White oak Watershed right now.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

...gale warning will be in effect from 10 pm cdt this evening through monday morning... .tonight...southeast winds 20 to 25 knots becoming 20 to 30 knots after midnight. Seas 7 to 10 feet with occasional seas up to 13 feet building to 10 to 12 feet with occasional seas up to 15 feet after midnight. Showers and thunderstorms. Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall.

.sunday...southwest winds 20 to 30 knots becoming northwest in the afternoon. Seas 9 to 12 feet with occasional seas up to 15 feet subsiding to 7 to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet in the afternoon. Showers and thunderstorms. Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall.

.sunday night...northwest winds 25 to 30 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet with occasional seas up to 11 feet. A chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms.

.monday...northwest winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet. A chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms.

.monday night...northwest winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 4 to 6 feet with occasional seas up to 7 feet subsiding to 3 to 4 feet after midnight. A chance of showers in the evening...then a slight chance of showers after midnight.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*77040, about 2.0"*

But we have a LONG ways to before anything worrisome.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Good grief...Hasn't it ever "rained" in Texas before?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Oceola said:


> Good grief...Hasn't it ever "rained" in Texas before?


Yes it has but where I live its been awhile. Things go wrong when it rains a lot. Just be safe.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Oceola said:


> Good grief...Hasn't it ever "rained" in Texas before?


Apparently not till the invention of the interwebz.
Then it was just a bunch of old farmers at the cafe jawing about the rain.

There's probably an App for that now.:rotfl:


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Reality Czech said:


> Apparently not till the invention of the interwebz.
> Then it was just a bunch of old farmers at the cafe jawing about the rain.
> 
> There's probably an App for that now.:rotfl:


 LOL...Good one Czech.

Repent, the end is near.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oceola said:


> Good grief...Hasn't it ever "rained" in Texas before?


Well when the "worst hurricane in human history" is about to crawl up your arse, people expect something bad to happen. They've been waiting all day for the promised apocalypse, and it hasn't happened. But every time we look at a "forecast" it says to just wait - the end is nigh.

Here - I haven't said this all day, but I'm up for true confessions. I'm sitting in a brand new house that I had built. And I chose the world's worst builder. I've posted pictures here of the two times it has already rained in my kitchen. The roof is supposedly fixed (second time), but the only way to find out for sure is to have a good rain. I've been sitting here dreading the moment the sheetrock starts falling in my kitchen again. It wouldn't be the end of the world, but it would be pretty ****** unpleasant.

Heh... I wonder if there's an app for THAT?


----------



## POC Mullet (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rain Victoria*

Rain gauge over flowed 6 inchs plus still raining . Guess I will stay home Sunday no golf watch COWBOYS


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ok, v, hope you get plenty rain


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well my wife was in Santa Fe on business. Her plane couldn't land in Houston, so they went to Austin and re-fueled. Now they've gotten back and landed in Houston, and she has missed the last plane to Corpus. So a co-worker is going to drive toward Victoria, and I'm headed from the other direction to meet them in the middle. Yay!

Not the worst storm ever. But a real pain in the ***. Should be a fun drive.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The updated forecast for LC is calling for 7" tomorrow. It won't be the end of the world if it happens, but I would be fine with another 3" and calling it good. What sucks is when there's no breaks in the heavy rains. At any rate, I hope your roof don't leak or your old lady don't leave ya, and your critters all stay safe and dry.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Oceola said:


> Good grief...Hasn't it ever "rained" in Texas before?


You do know you don't have to click on these threads if you don't like them right?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hey Bobby, how's the Bolivar evacuation going?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bobby said:


> You do know you don't have to click on these threads if you don't like them right?


LOL Yea we get rain twice this year over thirty inches in may & now we are getting more. That is my scenario.
Kinda freaks me out. I'm on a hill & still got some flood damage.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> hey Bobby, how's the Bolivar evacuation going?


Not leaving its not that bad Just lots of liquid sunshine


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Weather*



pocjetty said:


> Well when the "worst hurricane in human history" is about to crawl up your arse, people expect something bad to happen. They've been waiting all day for the promised apocalypse, and it hasn't happened. But every time we look at a "forecast" it says to just wait - the end is nigh.
> 
> Here - I haven't said this all day, but I'm up for true confessions. I'm sitting in a brand new house that I had built. And I chose the world's worst builder. I've posted pictures here of the two times it has already rained in my kitchen. The roof is supposedly fixed (second time), but the only way to find out for sure is to have a good rain. I've been sitting here dreading the moment the sheetrock starts falling in my kitchen again. It wouldn't be the end of the world, but it would be pretty ****** unpleasant.
> 
> Heh... I wonder if there's an app for THAT?


The worst of the weather wasn't forecast until after midnight and a lot of it hinges on this low developing in the Gulf late tonight of early tomorrow morning


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It sure makes an impressive radar image. Twisting up down south. There's gonna be some seasick cruisers coming back to Galveston in the morning.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Mont said:


> hey Bobby, how's the Bolivar evacuation going?


In the confusion everyone clogged the right lane and didn't notice left lane was open.. ha


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

That system to the south is trying to form in the gulf, check it out on a expanded time lapse radar. Can almost see it starting to spin. If it does, I guess it goes to La. Nothing to steer it this way? Better get Cantore out of bed.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When we left Sa Luie pass RV water was already under the MH. Glad I unhooked everything before the rain started. Still got wet.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> You do know you don't have to click on these threads if you don't like them right?


 I know...Just trying to pad my post count like some others do.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

Anybody got any totals from up around Centerville?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Well my wife was in Santa Fe on business. Her plane couldn't land in Houston, so they went to Austin and re-fueled. Now they've gotten back and landed in Houston, and she has missed the last plane to Corpus. So a co-worker is going to drive toward Victoria, and I'm headed from the other direction to meet them in the middle. Yay!
> 
> Not the worst storm ever. But a real pain in the ***. Should be a fun drive.


Well we wound up meeting up at Bucee's in Wharton. The airport was a mess, and nothing was working. She finally got her luggage, and the roads were all jammed. The closer I got toward Houston, the harder the rain got. You guys got pummeled, compared to Rockport.

On the way up, I passed three wreck scenes with cars upside-down in the water. Two of them were within one mile of each other. Cop cars, ambulances the whole way up to Wharton. Apparently when it starts raining really hard, people think, "Well... I'm not going to be needing my brain. I'll just leave it here on the dresser."

I did get $1.77 gas and a Yeti Rambler at Buccee's, so the trip wasn't all bad.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Well for what it's worth the tide in sea isle it's not yet over my bulkhead and the rain has been stable for a few hours 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I just got home here in Fort Bend. The water in my front yard very high and the back of my property has the most water I have seen in a long time.

Gas $1.89 
Uncle Tom's fried pork skins $1.89 too.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

18 hour rain total 77573 as of 10/25 @ 3:15am = 5.35"
I surrender....enough


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

All quiet now 77479. Finally!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Well...Thought we were through with it last night at a little over 5". Nope, it never stopped has been raining light to moderate, steadily all night & still is now. Gauge said 5.35" when I went to bed now it's 6.35" another inch. 78114 area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess all in all & not saying I like hurricanes it wasn't as bad as it could of been.Of course I wasn't in Mexico & don't no the outcome there. Hope all are well.
It was all good here. Just what we needed. An all day soaker. 
Haven't got the final total yet. Plus, they are saying we might get more. Last check was around 4 inches.
Next problem will be hogs. They will be out in force tearing up the pastures. My pretty pastures & land will be destroyed.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

In 77080 (western suburb of Houston) since noon yesterday through 6:30 A.M. today is 7-3/4" and still raining but not as hard so hopefully it's almost through.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Well over 7" @ 78665 and it's raining now. I finally can turn off my sprinkler system for the season.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Still receiving light rain here... here's the daily totals at the ranch:

(10/23): 1.54"
(10/24): 4.65"
(10/25): 0.87"
-------------------
(Total): 7.06"

Looks like more coming next weekend...


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Well it's 7:40am here on the San Bernard river and the water is over the pier and the bulkhead and creeping toward the house. Not as high as last spring but there is a lot of water rushing down stream so I know it's going to get higher. Oh yea and the power went out an hour ago and it just started raining again. Glad my insurance is paid up


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

5&half .


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

78629 total so far 10.7" Still raining.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

77494 Katy 7 1/3"


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

A smiggen over 8" here 77055


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We have had 10+ inches and counting. My gauge only holds 5" and I waited 24 hours to empty it at one point and it was overflowing so I do not know exactly how much we got here at the house.

Pray for the people in the Corsicana area. They have had over 20" in some areas, with a little more coming. They are about 35 miles southeast of me.

Gas 1.81


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

6.79" in 24 hr 77573 in L.C.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody lost a nice trex deck in Jamaica Beach









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally stopped here in Shiner, a hair over 10 inches, we're good for awhile!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

now high winds got my electric wires in back shooting off sparks popping like gunfire, elect. company on the way , thought was transformer at first, havent lost power yet, knock on wood!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Somebody lost a nice trex deck in Jamaica Beach
> 
> View attachment 2560026
> 
> ...


d

Looks like a foot or two more of tide..and deck will not be a big worry. I'd be worried about the boats under the homes...looks like they are about as high as they can float...unless they are tied down on trailers...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Storm*

There's 3 footers in Jones Lake, 40 gusting to 52 earlier at the north jetty.
Scattered dock damage on the north side of Tiki and we were without power for about 8 hours last night. Other than that, not that bad here.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Just under 9" since yesterday here in 77355. Still coming down lightly right now.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Tide seems to have peaked. I'd guess it's about 4' above normal. There are definitely a few floaters in their docks. Of particular note is a fairly nice whaler dauntless on the bay front that is getting a good smashing against the bulkhead.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Here are some shots from the dike. Definitely rough out there.


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

That house with the pontoon boat in Jamaica beach is my parents house. I took my boat out of the other slip on Thursday night. Glad I did. Thanks for posting the pics from across the canal. That floating dock was crazy..


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

hoogenda said:


> That house with the pontoon boat in Jamaica beach is my parents house. I took my boat out of the other slip on Thursday night. Glad I did. Thanks for posting the pics from across the canal. That floating dock was crazy..


Sent you a pm. I think that dock was from the old marina house that they just put all that money into. It looks like one of their docks is missing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> Finished up basically here in north central austin. 6.25" at the house since thursday morning. Out at lake georgetown now...blustery but some good hiking in around the lake our daughter


We had a continued trickle of rain overnight and into morning and emd with just over 7" by noon today


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

6"...Just started the drain...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Rain is over here little over 6".


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rain gone, not sure of a total but water logged!
winds gettin it
beer is delicious and cold
football on
stuffed pork chop going in the oven
10.00 scratch off was a loser
77550


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

roundman said:


> rain gone, not sure of a total but water logged!
> winds gettin it
> beer is delicious and cold
> football on
> ...


20 dollar has more winners & bigger pay out. My mechanic won a million on a 20 dollar.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Our weather station recorded right at 10" for the last 2 days in Jamaica Beach. It just stopped about an hour ago. 

The high tides were the bigger issue. We didn't have any problems but a lot of folks did. 

Shack batty in 77554. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

8.25" in 77573 and stopped


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

6.5 in 78626 and stopped .


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

We had over 10" in two hours while I was at work last night in Weslaco. Im not sure of the total but everything was under water. High and dry at home in Edinburg. Didnt see how much there but I think it was close to the same just better runoff. Glad its over. Weather is beautiful here tonite going feeching in the morning.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

8.5 inches in Leander, Tx 78641


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

8.5 inchs in Leander, texas


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

8.5" in 77478 since 1400ish yesterday. Still raining lightly but steady


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

8.5" 77539


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Kind of weird - we got 5.66" in Kingwood and it stopped, now it has started again. Looks like it is being pushed back west a little. I hear some light thunder.

Weird!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

11" since noon yesterday and still coming down in Magnolia (77355). Drive to work from Magnolia to Pearland might be interesting. Be safe everyone!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

7.5" total out of this one.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Little over 6 since Friday here in Kingwood ( essayson on is in the back of KW, I am in the front so to speak) 61 this morning though. Opened the windows yesterday and its nice and cool in here in the office this morning.

Catfish bite ON in the river, we went for a little last night but it was windy and did not want to keep little daughter out in it long. Caught lots of little crappie in castnet, way more than shads, ( all returned to water ) and lots of little buffalo carp babies.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Logged 6" over here on the concrete in the Big City.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

7 1/2'' here in Keller Texas.Still real cloudy and nipplish!


----------

